# Wanted Chain Guard for the Sear's Model Huffy Rail



## Toysoldier (May 12, 2019)

I am in need of a chain guard for a Sear's model of the Huffy Rail.  Color is not important nor is the decal as long it matches the one needed for this bike as I can redo to match.  Not looking to refinance my house to get one though.  I appreciate the  help.  Thanks!


----------



## Pappy (May 14, 2019)

Luv the Rails! Any Huffy muscle bike chain guard from that era will work...I put a JCPenny one one my rat Rail because it says “Swinger”on it! I may have what you’re looking for... I’ll look today...








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pappy (May 14, 2019)

David...turns out I didn’t have one myself but have reached out to my pal Rick Dold (top muscle bike guy in KC) & he’s gonna look at what he’s got when he gets home... I’ll let you know...Pappy 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toysoldier (May 14, 2019)

Thank you so much Sir!  I found the decals on ebay and I can have it powder coated to match if I decide.  Look forward to hearing from you.


----------



## Pappy (May 20, 2019)

David...haven’t forgotten you! Rick is currently out of country right now on a business trip so bear with us!...Pappy 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toysoldier (May 20, 2019)

Pappy: Good to hear from you.  I purchased one off ebay yesterday that looks new shipping and all for $25.  He said it was for a 24" so we will see if it is too long but believe it will work.  Thanks for your consideration and will let you know if it doesn't work, Thanks!


----------



## KevinM (May 20, 2019)

I have a 20" one.


----------

